# Leaves ?? I know, silly



## jojodwolf (Oct 10, 2016)

I feel I know the answer, but the crazy thing is everyone on the internet thinks they are an expert when it comes to their opinion. So this year my neighbor took down his LARGE only healthy tree. Over the years I witnessed his need to keep the leaves off his grass... Raking 3 to 4 times a week. Now I have lots of great trees. I prefer to wait till the end to clean up. Fortunately we do have a fence so there is no issue with blowing leaves. But two of our trees are just over the line in our yard and probably half of the leaves will end up on there side. As far as I know, that's not my problem. Now if we had a good relationship there could be dialog. They have been nasty neighbors to us and we have no idea why, but I did discover from two of the previous owners of my house that they were nasty to them too. Chance are they will rake them up and discard them but it would not surprise me if I witness them throwing them over the fence. Or just saying something nasty to me. I don't want touble but I also don't want someone who had given me such grief to do such a thing. 

So what if I do witness them tossing them over the fence... Should I talk to my local police. Of course I will try to get a video of it... Maybe this comment is all just a waste of time and nothing will happen. I just like to be prepared. Thanks. Joel


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

They're leaves. If he throws them over your fence, who cares?

If he cut the branches off your trees since they hang over his yard would you be upset? You can always offer to clean up your leaves. What's the worst that would happen - he says no?


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

I saw a similar scenario in district court. Neighbors were applying for dueling HPOs because of where leaves were falling.


----------



## jojodwolf (Oct 10, 2016)

I think it is a big deal to throw stuff over the fence... legally they are allowed to trim the tree as long as it's done properly where it does not kill the tree. My beliief of the law on leaves is where it falls is who now owns them. Let us not forget... These are nasty people. What is dueling HPOs ?


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

tell him to dispose of the leaves in the nearest dumpster.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

jojodwolf said:


> I think it is a big deal to throw stuff over the fence... legally they are allowed to trim the tree as long as it's done properly where it does not kill the tree. My beliief of the law on leaves is where it falls is who now owns them. Let us not forget... These are nasty people. What is dueling HPOs ?


HPO = Harassment Prevention Orders or restraining orders


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

jojodwolf said:


> I feel I know the answer, but the crazy thing is everyone on the internet thinks they are an expert when it comes to their opinion. So this year my neighbor took down his LARGE only healthy tree. Over the years I witnessed his need to keep the leaves off his grass... Raking 3 to 4 times a week. Now I have lots of great trees. I prefer to wait till the end to clean up. Fortunately we do have a fence so there is no issue with blowing leaves. But two of our trees are just over the line in our yard and probably half of the leaves will end up on there side. As far as I know, that's not my problem. Now if we had a good relationship there could be dialog. They have been nasty neighbors to us and we have no idea why, but I did discover from two of the previous owners of my house that they were nasty to them too. Chance are they will rake them up and discard them but it would not surprise me if I witness them throwing them over the fence. Or just saying something nasty to me. I don't want touble but I also don't want someone who had given me such grief to do such a thing.
> 
> So what if I do witness them tossing them over the fence... Should I talk to my local police. Of course I will try to get a video of it... Maybe this comment is all just a waste of time and nothing will happen. I just like to be prepared. Thanks. Joel


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

I mean really??? We have people in our town that do this same shi$ every fall. Unless there's some type of weird city ordinance or bylaw there's no law being violated. I don't get a long with my nut job neighbor so my property is posted "no trespassing " just rake them up.


----------

